# In keeping with the biggest willy trend...



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

...Today i came across a Yellow Gallardo that was giving it large. But had a Scooby that thought it was fast enough holding him up :roll: . I slotted in behind him(Wanting to guage how big my willy is :wink: ) as the Scooby finally gave up and moved over the Gallardo floored it with me following. It was only a short sprint from 3rd through to redline in 4th. But to my amazement my willy was indeed big enough to keep right behind him. Not giving a single inch.  We both pulled off onto the slip road and stopped next to eachother waiting at the lights.Lottie and i exchanged a few words off mutual respect with him and his passenger. Which he said he didnt realise the RS4 was that quick which i replied "Neither did i". However even though my willy is biggest  His sounded much better [smiley=thumbsup.gif] . But Lottie still prefered the speed and refinement off mine  

I HAVE THE BIGGEST ONE!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Gratz, u are the biggest dick :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Leg said:


> Gratz, u are the biggest dick :wink:


I always knew that


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

And your willie can take 4 at once where as his is strictly a two seater. :wink: fnar fnar


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

who's lottie?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

caney said:


> who's lottie?


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=7257


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jacTT225 said:


> And your willie can take 4 at once where as his is strictly a two seater. :wink: fnar fnar


 :lol: I did mention to him that a four door family saloon kept up with him


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > who's lottie?
> ...


right ok


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

He must have been putting 95RON in it.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> He must have been putting 95RON in it.


Yeah... but but....due to getting stuck in Kent earlier with very little fuel i hadt to fill her up with Esso :evil:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Has loTTie got a big willy to :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

johnnyboy said:


> Has loTTie got a big willy to :roll:


Aye, hes busy driving :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

That's a good draw & a fair match up on the road to a new RS4


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

was this up a slight incline on a motorway slip road from a rolling start?*

*the only acceptable forum test for car performance


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

johnnyboy said:


> Has loTTie got a big willy to :roll:


Assume this is loTTie AKA Emma?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> We *both pulled off onto the slip road *and stopped next to each other waiting at the lights.
> I HAVE THE BIGGEST ONE!!!! :lol: :lol:


So, not only was it a big willy contest, you proceeded with a bit of onanism too. Did you watch each other.?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Kell said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > We *both pulled off onto the slip road *and stopped next to each other waiting at the lights.
> ...


Could only see it out off the corner off my eye


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

TTwiggy said:


> was this up a slight incline on a motorway slip road from a rolling start?*
> 
> thanks twiggy :roll: by the way the gallardo was in a head to head with the new 997tt rolling start from 25mph (not up a slip road)and the gallardo kept with it all the way to an undisclosed, but i bet highly illegal xxxmph (autocar),thinks me might have to try one of those their rs4's some time soon


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is accurate. But was told on another forum that the Gallardo and RS4 do 0-100mph in 10-10.5.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

0-100....9.2 gallardo .although this is the new uprated one


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

raysman said:


> 0-100....9.2 gallardo .although this is the new uprated one


The one Ducky took on was probably hampered by an automatic gearbox. :wink:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

garyc said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> > 0-100....9.2 gallardo .although this is the new uprated one
> ...


 not sure if that would be true cos 997tt and the gallardo are faster with tip and egear :lol:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

garyc said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> > 0-100....9.2 gallardo .although this is the new uprated one
> ...


Couldn't swear to it but as we looked at it and were chatting to the chaps inside, it looked to have a standard gearshift...... :wink: 

It did sound beeeeeeeeeeeeeyooooooooooooooooootiful 8)

But it didn't get away!! :lol:

Men and their willy waving. :roll:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> I'm not sure if this is accurate. But was told on another forum that the Gallardo and RS4 do 0-100mph in 10-10.5.


Sheet! That is as quick as my 997S. Now where did I put Mike's number from DMS? Need to get back to a competitive level in the willy waving thing....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

raysman said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > raysman said:
> ...


But not a Cayman eh? :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

....imagine if Audi ditched the 500hp 5.0L V10 in the Gallardo and replaced it with the 4.2L V8 414hp unit from the RS4? It would be lighter, more econonical and just as fast (well in briefest of sprints 3rd to 4th gear anyway).

Wait a minute hey have done this - whats that pig ugly reskinned Gallardo Audi called?

Ah yes the Audi R8.

Makes the RS4 appear somewhat of a bargain in the acceleration stakes.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> whats that pig ugly reskinned Gallardo Audi called?


I think it's that MK2 DeLorean look-a-like you are thinking of.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> ....imagine if Audi ditched the 500hp 5.0L V10 in the Gallardo and replaced it with the 4.2L V8 414hp unit from the RS4? It would be lighter, more econonical and just as fast (well in briefest of sprints 3rd to 4th gear anyway).
> 
> Wait a minute hey have done this - whats that pig ugly reskinned Gallardo Audi called?
> 
> ...


 :lol: Think it would be very different in the twisties.


----------

